# How long to plow



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

GV is making me jealous with his driveway threads, and besides, there's the ongoing "discussion" of plowing with 1 truck or 8 trucks, a tractor and a loader in a 2 acre parking lot that is faster.

So, let's get some estimates on how long to plow this church lot:

https://www.google.com/maps/place/2...2!3m1!1s0x8819b6ff248a0627:0xd9e89395b815ada5

Call it about 4.7 acres. 2 overhangs, half a dozen light poles.

Let's get some guesstimates on time, give your setup, what you're plowing with. Figure 2".

I'll let it go awhile before I give my times.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Time is 2 wheel drive or 4?


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

You must be bored, we need snow....


----------



## jasburrito (Jul 9, 2014)

I have never plowed anything but my drive way. I would guess a good operator could do it in an hr to an hr 1/2. I bet I could make it take up to 4 to 6 hours. 98 ram 1500 fisher mm1 5.2 in low range. Brand new tires. I would charge 800


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

1olddogtwo;1890919 said:


> Time is 2 wheel drive or 4?


It's up to you, whichever will get it done the fastest for you.

No Randy, no hot dogs.

Dodge, Ford, Chebbie or Unimog.

You can even throw in your price, except I could care less and that's not what I want to know.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

In all honesty...2.88 hrs (1) 1 ton with 9'6 vplow


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Longae29;1890932 said:


> In all honesty...2.88 hrs (1) 1 ton with 9'6 vplow


You sure it wouldn't be 2.87?


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

i'd say if im plowing with my 350 9'2 boss probably 2 and a half to 3 hours if its only 2 inches but if you got more than like 4 you're gonna either need a loader to do it or plow in scoop mode which would take like 4 hours if you tried to plow in scoop the whole time. honestly i wouldnt put a truck on that lot, i'd have to put a loader on there. if im plowing every 2 inches with my truck i would probably charge like 800-900 per plow and that would be if i went to the church and i'm doing them a favor considering it would take up half a route. unless they let you do it whenever you want before like 9 or 10 then i'd go cheaper


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

2 inches on the lot, I'd bid it for 2.4 hours. 8'2" V with wings.

I'm curious to hear numbers with just a plow, and with a plow and back blade. I'd think on a lot like that you could comfortably knock an hour off with a back blade.

I'd set it up to plow the rear section windrowing from the building to the curb in circles and then for the upper angle and lower angle. Plow enough room to raise the blade and turn around and haul ass back the other way. No reverse other than final touchup and stacking. Be easier if those buildings weren't in the bottom right.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I should have asked as well, how would you plow it? I know it's kind of hard to describe, but do your best.


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

I would break it into three sections. the section on the bottom, plow diagonal, then the section on the side lot plow up and down and the top left corner plow diagonal again. If you get behind you could always bring 3 trucks in and have each truck do those three sections seperately but i personally think having even 2 trucks on a lot is too hectic.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Some people's ideas amaze me. That is all.


----------



## dstifel (Dec 27, 2012)

Guessing with my wideout I could hit close to the two hour mark especially say third or fourth time plowing it. Being still fairly young in the industry I always seem to get a bit faster after doing it a couple times and developing a good system.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

dstifel;1890979 said:


> Guessing with my wideout I could hit close to the two hour mark especially say third or fourth time plowing it. Being still fairly young in the industry I always seem to get a bit faster after doing it a couple times and developing a good system.


Smart man, never stop thinking about the way you're plowing. I've plowed stuff a hundred times and done something a little different that saves me 2 or 3 or even 5 minutes per push.

I don't expect anyone to be 100% efficient the first 2-3 times plowing something new.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

I would try and plow the lot in a complete circular motion (counter clock wise) as much as possible using the drive on right side to connect the lots. Pushing the north/south lot straight out and windrowing the 2 angle lots then going back clean up. Doing it that way the plow is on the ground 90% of the time with less backing up. Using V with wings would be ok but seeing your windrowing mostly I would use a wide out or a blizzard 8611. One truck 2 to 2.25 hrs.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

LapeerLandscape;1890983 said:


> I would try and plow the lot in a complete circular motion (counter clock wise) as much as possible using the drive on right side to connect the lots. Pushing the north/south lot straight out and windrowing the 2 angle lots then going back clean up. Doing it that way the plow is on the ground 90% of the time with less backing up.


That was my first thought. I'd probably have to try it both ways a couple times before I decided for sure.


----------



## dstifel (Dec 27, 2012)

Curious to hear you answer mark as well as technique


----------



## jerpa (Feb 4, 2014)

2.5-3 Hrs to start. '13 GMC 2500 8.2 V

I'd be in dogleg mostly and through the first area, close to the walks, so I could carry some snow to that bend to pile later, while windrowing excess to the right. I'd push down the left to the area near the pile at bottom left and then over to the bottom right. I'd come through and push to the top and start around the building again. Then take care of the bottom corner while cleaning everything up.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

How long depends on what kind of church it is.


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

Well I'm assuming your church is across the street (assuming) so no travel time needs to be included from site to site on this one. If your not CRC then you will need to add travel time, not sure how close the next site would be.

I would have to say on an average storm with a 5000 series and a 9/14 snow wing or similar 1.25 hours


----------



## jrs.landscaping (Nov 18, 2012)

Are we allowed to stack in the parking spaces at the bottom of the lot?

I'd go with 2-2.5 hours but it's been a while since I've plowed a lot in a pickup.

I'd be using a 450 with xls although given the layout I would guess times would be fairly close if using a 9-10' straight blade.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Negative on being next door and CRC Al. 

PRC, which is aboot a mile away.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

grandview;1891055 said:


> How long depends on what kind of church it is.


What kind would you like it to be?


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Being a church the snow would probably melt if I got anywhere close to it.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Mark Oomkes;1891114 said:


> What kind would you like it to be?


Atheist,but I do a Jehovah one and they are only open 2 times a week ,so I give them a better price because I'm not racing over there all the time.Plus in big storms they don't have there meetings.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

OK, it's an atheist church that is shared by a JW group. 

That atheists use it 5 days a week. The JW's 2 days a week. 

How long to plow with your truck?

BTW, do you know the difference between a JW and a Freightliner?

























You can slam a door on a JW. :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

I will say I'd use my S650( 2 speed ) with 10' SnowWolf and Fasttach. Mark, I'm using equipment I have, not a piece of equipment I don't have that I think would be fastest or most efficient. Not sure if that is what you wanted, but just to clarify that's how I am doing it. I think at 2" It would take me 2.5 hrs. That's everything taken to the outside edges and all parking spaces available(no piles in parking lot). If the 10' plow could not fit, or angle to fit, between the overhangs I would snow blower it out far enough to grab it with the Bobcat(adding 10-15 min??).

Like was said before, it would probably take me 3 hrs the first few times, but I think I could get it to 2.5 hrs after I figured what works and what doesn't.

That's no salting and no walks.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

I'd say around 2.75-3hrs with my 3/4ton and 9.2 V. 
I'd figure 2.25-2.5 with my CTL and 10' Kage. 
First few times would take longer until I get a system down which I can continuously improve upon to be more efficient.

That's no snow piles left in parking lot (all spaces available), and snow cleared around the overhangs/car port things. I'm a neat freak though so I'd probably spend more time then that tiding up things that were fine to start with.


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

3hrs with a 9.2, no back blade but I also think that is pushing it some what. I'd bid it at 4hrs with the snowfalls that we get usually.

While it's a big open lot, I could see that even on a 4-6 night, you might get some thin spots in the lot due to drifting but not sure. 

I'd put all the snow at the retention ponds not knowing what that is at the bottom pond. You could manage the pile amounts by wind rowing the entrances off and on especially at the beginning of the year hoping for a melt.

6" or bigger snowfalls will require a camping permit if you are just using a truck.

I'd think with our loader and 16' Danials, I could get it done in 1.5 hrs.

GR pricing is 450 per night.

Real curious to know what it takes with the back blade though.


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

2" snowfall, plow in circle, 8611 & 16' Ebling: 100-120 minutes. No sidewalks. No salting - just plowing.

On per push - depends on your area, not sure if GR is like Erie. If it is, then you're $35/hour = $75/push.

Seasonal (what we offer to most churches so they can budget) would be based on 18-22 pushes, 30-35 saltings, sidewalks included, ice melt boxes at the entrances, etc. Plus we try to be kind to them, they are not the same price structure as 24 hour retail or multi-residential.

BTW, PRC - think we went to one of those in Wingham this summer.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Must be because you are planning on using a car, Dave.

Or your wooden shoes slow you down.


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

That lot is cake... I would bid $500 on a 2"-4" and would lose the bid to another guy bidding $400....

1 truck with a 9' straight.. Would rather have the V plow but they are usually being used on complexes. All straight blades do open lots


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

For 2" i wouldn't even send a plow.

I'd salt the crap out of it. One time before the storm and then just as it is ending.
but then I did have coneys with Randy at lunch.
on avg I can plow a acre of open lot in 45mim.


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

DeVries;1891092 said:


> Well I'm assuming your church is across the street (assuming) so no travel time needs to be included from site to site on this one. If your not CRC then you will need to add travel time, not sure how close the next site would be.
> 
> I would have to say on an average storm with a 5000 series and a 9/14 snow wing or similar 1.25 hours


He's PR. And his Church is a little further away. Extra travel time will be needed.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Herm Witte;1891284 said:


> He's PR. And his Church is a little further away. Extra travel time will be needed.


Are you stalking me?


----------



## PLOWTRUCK (Sep 25, 2010)

Gmc 3500 hd dump with 9 boss straight blade 2 hours.


----------



## A Man (Dec 24, 2007)

It looks straight forward. Using our 5500 with its 8-15 plow I think I could do it in 60min with 2-3". I'd wing the back section and straight push the other two sections. In a tractor with a 10-16 45 min tops on 2-3".


----------



## maxwell (Nov 5, 2005)

I could probably do it in 3-3.5hrs max with a 2 wheel drive f-350 with a 8.5 western straight blade. I'm sure after doing it a couple times I could knock a half hour off that time. :waving:


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;1891312 said:


> Are you stalking me?


I continue to be amused


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

About 2.75 hours give or take with our JD5083 with an 8611 and 16' Ebling. I have friends there but don't worry.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Herm Witte;1891358 said:


> I continue to be amused


You didn't give your estimate.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

framer1901;1891145 said:


> GR pricing is 450 per night.


Apparently you don't get to GR much.

Or you've never heard of the numerous contractors that desire to give away plowing for peanuts. Several with red trucks.

I wish $450\push.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

can I use this there?






I know its a church in all.....


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

You might have to put a habit on that, and your good


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;1891376 said:


> You didn't give your estimate.


2.75 hours give or take a quarter hour with our JD5083 with 8611 and 16' Ebling. There you go Marko.


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

Mark Oomkes;1891214 said:


> Must be because you are planning on using a car, Dave.
> 
> Or your wooden shoes slow you down.


I don't like to push the car too hard - it's getting old. That's what I'd quote - but probably could bring it down after a few tries.

Skip loader with the 9-14 HLA or the wheel loader with the 16' Pro-tech would make quicker work of it.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Herm Witte;1891403 said:


> 2.75 hours give or take a quarter hour with our JD5083 with 8611 and 16' Ebling. There you go Marko.


You posted just before I did.

I figured you did, but so do I, and relatives.


----------



## extremepusher (Aug 24, 2011)

We'll Mark's church is about 1.25 miles from this church. Never drove through the parking lot, but I would say about 1.50 to 1.75with a 9'2" v and 14' ebling. Probably around $165 to $200 push. But I guess I will drive around the corner 1.75 miles and look at it and give you a new number tomorrow.


----------



## rebert (Nov 6, 2008)

I'd say 2 hrs with my set up.. Ideal conditions at night no cars hammer down


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Flawless440;1891247 said:


> That lot is cake... I would bid $500 on a 2"-4" and would lose the bid to another guy bidding $400....
> 
> 1 truck with a 9' straight.. Would rather have the V plow but they are usually being used on complexes. All straight blades do open lots


Sorry to hijack your thread Mark...but if you can actually get these prices consistently in Columbus, I'm moving down there tonight!!!

We'd be lucky to get 250 for that lot.


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

You haven't gotten any of these yet? He has his own place down here now, so I'd imagine these will become popular.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

framer1901;1891804 said:


> You haven't gotten any of these yet? He has his own place down here now, so I'd imagine these will become popular.


Lol.........


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Mark Oomkes;1891876 said:


> Lol.........


I didn't get it at first but then I remember seeing that on some auction items. We have a team like that over here, everyone gets along good and talks to each other good except one group.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

extremepusher;1891573 said:


> We'll Mark's church is about 1.25 miles from this church. Never drove through the parking lot, but I would say about 1.50 to 1.75with a 9'2" v and 14' ebling. Probably around $165 to $200 push. But I guess I will drive around the corner 1.75 miles and look at it and give you a new number tomorrow.


Another stalker.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

LapeerLandscape;1891901 said:


> I didn't get it at first but then I remember seeing that on some auction items. We have a team like that over here, everyone gets along good and talks to each other good except one group.


Probably the same "Team".


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Mark Oomkes;1891943 said:


> Probably the same "Team".


We call them team red truck but they have different initials.


----------



## procut (Dec 1, 2004)

jasburrito;1890925 said:


> I have never plowed anything but my drive way. I would guess a good operator could do it in an hr to an hr 1/2. I bet I could make it take up to 4 to 6 hours. 98 ram 1500 fisher mm1 5.2 in low range. Brand new tires. I would charge 800


800 bucks for an hours worth of work? 

I think most of you have have underestimated how long it would take. With most pick-up/plow combinations I'm thinking a hair over 3 hours to do a "good" job.


----------



## extremepusher (Aug 24, 2011)

Not another stalker, just me Big J. lol


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Right around 3 hrs. SuperDuty Ford 8'6" v or 7'6" with wings (makes about 9'3"). Both blades would run about the same in that lot. 


Mark you gonna tell us already or what. Having too much fun on other threads and forgot about this one.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

What do they serve at the drive through, Coffee and Donut's (Randy's), maybe some 80proof holy water......


----------



## extremepusher (Aug 24, 2011)

Ok, after driving through it I'm going to say with a 9'2 & 14' EBLING. 1.75 hrs to plow. $200 per plow.


----------



## extremepusher (Aug 24, 2011)

Ok, after driving through it I'm going to say with a 9'2 & 14' EBLING. 1.75 hrs to plow. $200 per plow.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Dare ya to say that again


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

The day I do a lot that big for $200 is the day I give up pushing snow. That is rahtahded.
3 hours.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

I guess I'll comment Mark must be waiting on me Before he tells 

Im guessing 45 mins at 2''-4'' after few times doing it with my V w/wings and My 11ft Box tractor
That's depending on where the snow can be piled 

I have one half that size takes about 20-25 mins to clean with my setup
Lot only

Forgot I might be at 250 per visit that's depending on where the piles can be


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Roll in with my truck and 9.2v with wings towing my skid with a 10ft box. Unload skid/unhook trailer, plow and be loading back up in an hour. $300.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

rob_cook2001;1893384 said:


> Roll in with my truck and 9.2v with wings towing my skid with a 10ft box. Unload skid/unhook trailer, plow and be loading back up in an hour. $300.


Are you running both truck and skid at different times or do you have a helper running one? Either way, one hr is mighty ambitious.
Too bad for you though because Antler has you beat by 15 min.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

WIPensFan;1893427 said:


> Are you running both truck and skid at different times or do you have a helper running one? Either way, one hr is mighty ambitious.
> Too bad for you though because Antler has you beat by 15 min.


We have a lot of "Ambitious" people on here..........:whistling:


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

Longae29;1890932 said:


> In all honesty...2.88 hrs (1) 1 ton with 9'6 vplow


I guess I should mention this truck only has one strobe light so I can't plow as fast or efficiently as others.


----------



## jrs.landscaping (Nov 18, 2012)

I can't believe no one is using a 20' box............

I bet you could do that lot in 20 minutes


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

I'd say 3 hours with a typical 3-4" storm. Being its only 2" I'd probably knock off 1/2 - 1 hour since it's only 2". I probably would have done what someone else said 2 salts, no plow. $320 to plow it, $500 to salt it.
Chevy 2500 boss 8.2


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

Although I'd probably bring 4-5 trucks on the lot . Ohh and if it's more than 4" you better bring a cat 950 with a 18' box


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

jrs.landscaping;1893468 said:


> I can't believe no one is using a 20' box............
> 
> I bet you could do that lot in 20 minutes


Now your just talking silly..............:laughing:

This is a serious thread started by Mark O.......


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Probably be $50,000. on a 2 day event.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

2.5hrs for just the lot. ~$350...using 9' hiniker scoop plow. How far off am I?


----------



## jrs.landscaping (Nov 18, 2012)

LapeerLandscape;1893487 said:


> Probably be $50,000. on a 2 day event.


Plus materials


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

LapeerLandscape;1893487 said:


> Probably be $50,000. on a 2 day event.





jrs.landscaping;1893493 said:


> Plus materials


Materials being 12t of salt at $1500.00 a ton........


----------



## TKLAWN (Jan 20, 2008)

1.5 hrs
truck with 8.5 v
skid with 8ft fast tach
$300

but I know nothing.......


----------



## jasburrito (Jul 9, 2014)

procut;1892272 said:


> 800 bucks for an hours worth of work?
> 
> I think most of you have have underestimated how long it would take. With most pick-up/plow combinations I'm thinking a hair over 3 hours to do a "good" job.


I wrote. I have never plowed anything but my drive way. I would guess a good operator could do it in an hr to an hr 1/2. I bet I could make it take up to 4 to 6 hours. 98 ram 1500 fisher mm1 5.2 in low range. Brand new tires. I would charge 800

whats wrong with charing 800 for 6 hrs? not an hr
it may snow so much that by the time I am done I would have to start over. I am not in a hurry. I make my jobs last. Hate when customers get mad when i charge alot and get done fast.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

WIPensFan;1893427 said:


> Are you running both truck and skid at different times or do you have a helper running one? Either way, one hr is mighty ambitious.
> Too bad for you though because Antler has you beat by 15 min.


I have an employee running the skid.. I know the first few storms will take longer, but once you learn the "tricks" of the lot I really think it would be close to an hour. That is also at two inches, no shoveling or spreading. This is also assuming you can stack in multiple locations. If they said it all must be piled in one area the time could double.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

jasburrito;1893529 said:


> I said a good operator could plow in 1 to 1 1/2. I said it would take me 4 to 6 hours. so whats wrong with charging 800 for 6 hrs work.


Market value or the cost the market bare dictates price, if a good operator (your words) can do this lot in 1.5hrs, uses a rate of $150.00per hr its $225.00. 
Why would a customer pay a premium for an inefficient operator, this is what's wrong with $800.00.


----------



## jrs.landscaping (Nov 18, 2012)

jasburrito;1893529 said:


> 98 ram 1500 fisher mm1 5.2 in low range. Brand new tires. I would charge 800 .


The new sneaks make you worth 800 per push


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

1.33 hours, averaged over a 10 year period. So that includes a few whopper storms-in excess of 12".

I am surprised that quite a few were extremely close. The others, you need to invest in more efficient equipment. 10 minutes of setting up and then you plow circles around the building. The south lot gets finished after the rest is done. No snow along the fence in the SE corner by the garage, the pig farmer next door is mad at the world, so not a flake of snow can touch his property. So a bit of snow gets moved out of there.

This is one of my "training" lots, so the time could be less if I plowed it every time. Using an 8611 and 16' Ebling, I can run it off in about an hour at 2".

Similar to GMC Driver, churches get a discounted rate on plowing and salt.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

That's a good number. Its amazing what good equipment can do for you. We just purchased the 2 8611s and haven't really had a chance to use them yet but this makes me even more anxious to see what they can do.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes;1893545 said:


> 1.33 hours, averaged over a 10 year period. So that includes a few whopper storms-in excess of 12".
> 
> I am surprised that quite a few were extremely close. The others, you need to invest in more efficient equipment. 10 minutes of setting up and then you plow circles around the building. The south lot gets finished after the rest is done. No snow along the fence in the SE corner by the garage, the pig *farmer next door is mad at the world*, so not a flake of snow can touch his property. So a bit of snow gets moved out of there.
> 
> ...


I guess if I was a Pig Farmer I would be mad too............

These times you layed out are Exactly what I was gonna say.........:whistling:


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

LapeerLandscape;1893556 said:


> That's a good number. Its amazing what good equipment can do for you. We just purchased the 2 8611s and haven't really had a chance to use them yet but this makes me even more anxious to see what they can do.


It is amazing what a Power Plow and a good operator can do....On lots like this and many other lots it will out perform a "V" hands down......Thumbs Up

*Now im ready for all the "V" lovers to start beating me up.............*


----------



## jackkober16 (Dec 6, 2014)

How much should I charge for a 50 foot driveway.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

jackkober16;1893567 said:


> How much should I charge for a 50 foot driveway.


Did you pick out a plow yet??????...........That determines how Mulch you charge..........


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

The power plows are great. That being said one of my subs has one and my 9.2v with wings out performs it..


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

rob_cook2001;1893575 said:


> The power plows are great. That being said one of my subs has one and my 9.2v with wings out performs it..


And here we go.............................:laughing:


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

If you run a 9'-6" with wings going down the road in this area you will see Blue lights in your mirror and receive a nice ticket.....


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Defcon 5;1893579 said:


> If you run a 9'-6" with wings going down the road in this area you will see Blue lights in your mirror and receive a nice ticket.....


Got the tickets to prove it.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

I was just watching you tube videos on the 16' ebling. They look like they really work good but I am sure I would have them 4' wings ripped off first time out.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

jackkober16;1893567 said:


> How much should I charge for a 50 foot driveway.


50' wide or 50' long?


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;1893545 said:


> 1.33 hours, averaged over a 10 year period. So that includes a few whopper storms-in excess of 12".
> 
> I am surprised that quite a few were extremely close. The others, you need to invest in more efficient equipment. 10 minutes of setting up and then you plow circles around the building. The south lot gets finished after the rest is done. No snow along the fence in the SE corner by the garage, the pig farmer next door is mad at the world, so not a flake of snow can touch his property. So a bit of snow gets moved out of there.
> 
> ...


Keep in mind those of us that have only seen this lot from a satellite are at a disadvantage to those of you who can actually drive through it and see it for real. That being said, I'm satisfied with my guess, and would love to see a video of how it gets plowed. Just because we thought it would take longer, doesn't mean it would, I've had that happen numerous times with snow removal and landscaping. Yes, you have to know how to bid, but sometimes looks can be deceiving.
I have no doubt that you have a very efficient setup with the 8611 and being 16' wide at times there.
Thanks for posting, it's a good learning experience.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

I can see running in ever wider circles being very efficient, but with a lot that large, any event over 2 inches must leave you a 6 foot tall windrow before too long? How do you overcome that?


----------



## jasburrito (Jul 9, 2014)

So do you charge 70.00 and eat kraft Mac and cheese or 800.00 and eat burger king?


----------



## Perry. (Jan 19, 2014)

Mark Oomkes;1893545 said:


> 1.33 hours, averaged over a 10 year period. So that includes a few whopper storms-in excess of 12".
> QUOTE]
> 
> Can you please post a video of this
> I would love to see how its done .


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

Buswell Forest;1893617 said:


> I can see running in ever wider circles being very efficient, but with a lot that large, any event over 2 inches must leave you a 6 foot tall windrow before too long? How do you overcome that?


Don't let it get that high and later on in the circles you make a pass on the inside of your windrow


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Buswell Forest;1893617 said:


> I can see running in ever wider circles being very efficient, but with a lot that large, any event over 2 inches must leave you a 6 foot tall windrow before too long? How do you overcome that?


Not even close.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Mark Oomkes;1893673 said:


> Not even close.


Do you use the ebling to help keep the windrows down?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

LapeerLandscape;1893679 said:


> Do you use the ebling to help keep the windrows down?


Ummmm, no. They don't get 6' tall.

And if they would be an issue, Longae is dead on how to handle them.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

WIPensFan;1893597 said:


> Keep in mind those of us that have only seen this lot from a satellite are at a disadvantage to those of you who can actually drive through it and see it for real. That being said, I'm satisfied with my guess, and would love to see a video of how it gets plowed. Just because we thought it would take longer, doesn't mean it would, I've had that happen numerous times with snow removal and landscaping. Yes, you have to know how to bid, but sometimes looks can be deceiving.
> I have no doubt that you have a very efficient setup with the 8611 and being 16' wide at times there.
> Thanks for posting, it's a good learning experience.


I hear you. Another member asked me to give him a guesstimate for a lot he does, I was off by a a fair amount, more than I would have like to have been.


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

Mark Oomkes;1893686 said:


> , I was off by a a fair amount, more than I would have like to have been.


don't ever repeat that! All a man's got is his legacy and balls.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Maclawnco;1893719 said:


> don't ever repeat that! All a man's got is his legacy and balls.


Which Mark only has one of those..........................:whistling:


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

I got my Managing Snow and ice guide out.......Which Technique are we using on this lot again???

The Zamboni......

The Tank Turn......

The U Pattern......

The Wrap......

I need Clarification.........


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

Pretty interesting. I never would have looked at that and thought of driving circles around it, in a loader a little bit to avoid the back and forth, even looking at the picture again.

I constantly try and plow things differently, the more you are moving forward with a blade on the ground, generally the more efficient you are - this place definetly shows that.

Mark, if there's enough snow, do you fill both the front and back blade and just unload them where you are going to stack it?

An Ebling in the right hands seems like gold, in the wrong hands though......


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Mark Oomkes;1893545 said:


> 1.33 hours, averaged over a 10 year period. So that includes a few whopper storms-in excess of 12".
> 
> I am surprised that quite a few were extremely close. The others, you need to invest in more efficient equipment. 10 minutes of setting up and then you plow circles around the building. The south lot gets finished after the rest is done. No snow along the fence in the SE corner by the garage, the pig farmer next door is mad at the world, so not a flake of snow can touch his property. So a bit of snow gets moved out of there.
> 
> ...


After 10 years, I would think you would be trained by now......

I've never used a backblade but I could it being done ur way


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Mark Oomkes;1893545 said:


> 10 minutes of setting up and then you plow circles around the building.


This explains the dizzy posts once you get back on PS....


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Most storms it took longer to get his Ford started then plow this lot.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

JD Dave;1893817 said:


> Most storms it took longer to get his Ford started then plow this lot.


Haha haha........


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

framer1901;1893744 said:


> Pretty interesting. I never would have looked at that and thought of driving circles around it, in a loader a little bit to avoid the back and forth, even looking at the picture again.
> 
> I constantly try and plow things differently, the more you are moving forward with a blade on the ground, generally the more efficient you are - this place definetly shows that.
> 
> ...


Back blade is down almost as much as the front plow.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Mr.Markus;1893811 said:


> This explains the dizzy posts once you get back on PS....


I think your tuque is too tight.

Or did you get hit in the head with a curling broom?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

JD Dave;1893817 said:


> Most storms it took longer to get his Ford started then plow this lot.


I bought a Ram, get with it.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;1893870 said:


> I bought a Ram, get with it.


:waving::waving:


----------



## dstifel (Dec 27, 2012)

Bet he keeps his pants tucked into his muck boots for that ram


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

dstifel;1893931 said:


> Bet he keeps his pants tucked into his muck boots for that ram


Ewe betcha.....


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

BUFF;1893937 said:


> Ewe betcha.....


Oh brother..... Lol


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Mark Oomkes;1893870 said:


> I bought a Ram, get with it.


I know but your times were averaged over the last 10 years so that would be the 6 oh oh.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

JD Dave;1894085 said:


> I know but your times were averaged over the last 10 years so that would be the 6 oh oh.


The 12v last year overcame all those years.


----------



## F250/XLS (Nov 23, 2014)

rob_cook2001;1893575 said:


> The power plows are great. That being said one of my subs has one and my 9.2v with wings out performs it..


Ahahahahah,,,,,,oh Ya it does,,,,, is your sub on is first year working ?????


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

F250/XLS;1894251 said:


> Ahahahahah,,,,,,oh Ya it does,,,,, is your sub on is first year working ?????


Apparently.

As stated, I can run up the road at a legal width. I can pull my wings in to go through a drive through or other narrow area. My Blizzards also scrape far, far better than my Boss V's ever hoped to.


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)




----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Mark Oomkes;1894261 said:


> Apparently.
> 
> As stated, I can run up the road at a legal width. I can pull my wings in to go through a drive through or other narrow area. My Blizzards also scrape far, far better than my Boss V's ever hoped to.


My 9.6V w/wings I run up the road legal. Im Dot approved I can pull my wings in and plow in scoop through a drive thru and anything scrapes better then a Boss V.
My father Boss V is no longer in my hair. Its goneprsport


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

So, for comparision sake...I've never run or even seen used in person an expandable wing plow of any type. With that said...

How is it possible that 9 foot v plow with wings, making it a total of 11 feet wide isn't as productive as a plow that is expandable from 8.5 feet to 11 feet?

Not getting into legal or transport widths, etc, I don't see how it can make much, if any difference...the same width of plow is on the ground...what gives? Would that V and an Ebling reach the same productivity as you're saying a PP and Ebling can do? How about an 8-10 PP/Wideout/XLS in place of the 8611?

Only reason I'm asking is because 80% of what we plow are large wide open lots...I'm all for getting more done faster, even if it does mean going back Douglas Dynamics...after John Murphy took care of my issues I'd consider running their stuff again.



Mark Oomkes;1893686 said:


> I hear you. Another member asked me to give him a guesstimate for a lot he does, I was off by a a fair amount, more than I would have like to have been.


Agreed...I've done the same thing...I always bid by overhead shots/measurements and before submitting I do a drive thru and walk around...sometimes I'm good, sometimes I'm not.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

John_DeereGreen;1894322 said:


> So, for comparision sake...I've never run or even seen used in person an expandable wing plow of any type. With that said...
> 
> How is it possible that 9 foot v plow with wings, making it a total of 11 feet wide isn't as productive as a plow that is expandable from 8.5 feet to 11 feet?
> 
> ...


The advantage a V w/Wings has over an expandable is when doing a straight push the V will carry more snow because the Wings are angled forward, less trail off. Also when relocating snow a V is better suited to move more snow, less trail off again.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

BUFF;1894387 said:


> The advantage a V w/Wings has over an expandable is when doing a straight push the V will carry more snow because the Wings are angled forward, less trail off. Also when relocating snow a V is better suited to move more snow, less trail off again.


I want to add Once The expandable plow goes in scoop mode it isn't 11ft wide no more Its 9'10''
But if you windrow a lot the 8611 be the plow you want Snow will roll off better then a V w/wings


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Antlerart06;1895202 said:


> I want to add Once The expandable plow goes in scoop mode it isn't 11ft wide no more Its 9'10''
> But if you windrow a lot the 8611 be the plow you want Snow will roll off better then a V w/wings


You are correct, each have their strong suits.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

So we had about 10", give or take. Some areas had higher drifts, hardly any was blown clean. 

Snow was powder, temps in the mid teens, wind 15-20 MPH. Higher gusts. 

Anyone care to guess how long it took? F350 SRW, 8611 LP and 16' Ebling. No circular plowing, too much snow.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;1923519 said:


> So we had about 10", give or take. Some areas had higher drifts, hardly any was blown clean.
> 
> Snow was powder, temps in the mid teens, wind 15-20 MPH. Higher gusts.
> 
> Anyone care to guess how long it took? F350 SRW, 8611 LP and 16' Ebling. No circular plowing, too much snow.


1hr 51min...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I should have added, I didn't tuck the corners or chase every ****** trail. Snow is continuing, everything today was cancelled, so I just wanted to get it opened. I did NOT leave trails over the entire parking lot, just didn't clean all of them up at the end of the run. 

You're wrong BUFF.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

About 2:15


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes;1923519 said:


> So we had about 10", give or take. Some areas had higher drifts, hardly any was blown clean.
> 
> Snow was powder, temps in the mid teens, wind 15-20 MPH. Higher gusts.
> 
> Anyone care to guess how long it took? F350 SRW, 8611 LP and 16' Ebling. No circular plowing, too much snow.


................


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

I'm not used to dealing with that kinda snow at once. Shot in the dark, 2.5 hours.

By the way...the Ebling actually makes a truck feel productive again...I hate cleanup without it now.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;1923527 said:


> I should have added, I didn't tuck the corners or chase every ****** trail. Snow is continuing, everything today was cancelled, so I just wanted to get it opened. I did NOT leave trails over the entire parking lot, just didn't clean all of them up at the end of the run.
> 
> You're wrong BUFF.


Depending on the size of the peckers, you my have been there longer than we think?:whistling: But I'll say 6001 seconds...something tells me you like to get things done quick? :waving:


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;1923527 said:


> I should have added, I didn't tuck the corners or chase every ****** trail. Snow is continuing, everything today was cancelled, so I just wanted to get it opened. I did NOT leave trails over the entire parking lot, just didn't clean all of them up at the end of the run.
> 
> You're wrong BUFF.


It would seem my expectation/impression you of being a snow professional and reality are slightly skewed.......
If I had known the job wasn't completed to a snow professional's standard and completed to a beer money plowers standard my estimated time would have been 68.958666666611333% less......


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

BUFF;1923599 said:


> It would seem my expectation/impression you of being a snow professional and reality are slightly skewed.......
> If I had known the job wasn't completed to a snow professional's standard and completed to a beer money plowers standard my estimated time would have been 68.958666666611333% less......


It took you that long?

What he's not telling you is that he pushed all the snow in the driveways across the road as well........

Mark, before I guess, where you wearing klompens or not?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Didn't have my insulated klompen.

Or my honorary cheese wheel.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

jomama45;1923680 said:


> Mark, before I guess, where you wearing klompens or not?


That's a given.......


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5;1923533 said:


> ................


Shut up, that would be cheating.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

2.5 hours 3 if you did it right!


----------



## Mark Witcher (Feb 21, 2004)

one hour with 950 Cat loader and 14ft Artic pusher.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Mark Oomkes;1923698 said:


> Didn't have my insulated klompen.
> 
> Or my honorary cheese wheel.


Ok, that's all the information I need to calculate then:

If it was before Noon, 1.75 cans of beer.

If between 12 pm and 6 pm, 3.25 cans of beer.

If after 6 pm, probably in excess of a 12 pack.............


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

Mark Witcher;1923802 said:


> one hour with 950 Cat loader and 14ft Artic pusher.


Youve never pushed 10" s of snow have you


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

jomama45;1923966 said:


> Ok, that's all the information I need to calculate then:
> 
> If it was before Noon, 1.75 cans of beer.
> 
> ...


light weights


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I was hoping some of the "I would never plow that with a truck" or "you might as well camp out" guys would jump back in.



IPLOWSNO;1923740 said:


> 2.5 hours 3 if you did it right!


You win!

Congratulations!

And for those who think everything can be pushed off to not lose spaces, ain't going to happen without a loader. There's either dropoffs or ponds or both all the way around.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Mark, how effective is the Ebling in snow that deep? More for clean up after it's opened up or can you use it to pull snow when you're dealing with a foot?


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Mark Oomkes;1924054 said:


> I was hoping some of the "I would never plow that with a truck" or "you might as well camp out" guys would jump back in.
> 
> You win!
> 
> ...


Since when has that stopped you ???? :waving:


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

jomama45;1924183 said:


> Since when has that stopped you ???? :waving:


I knew someone would make an attempt at being a comedian.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

But what did I win a company tee shirt or something?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

IPLOWSNO;1924214 said:


> But what did I win a company tee shirt or something?


Directions for making your own Klompens.Thumbs Up


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes;1923701 said:


> Shut up, that would be cheating.


Kept my mouth shut since I had inside info........



jomama45;1923966 said:


> Ok, that's all the information I need to calculate then:
> 
> If it was before Noon, 1.75 cans of beer.
> 
> ...


Did someone mention Beer??????



Mark Oomkes;1924201 said:


> I knew someone would make an attempt at being a comedian.


I though you were the only " Funny " one on here????


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

John_DeereGreen;1924141 said:


> Mark, how effective is the Ebling in snow that deep? More for clean up after it's opened up or can you use it to pull snow when you're dealing with a foot?


Windrowing does not work with that much snow, initially.

What I do, not sure if it is the fastest, is put the Blizzard in scoop and the Ebling with wings out at about 45* and make straight pushes towards the edges about 2' apart and clear out the majority of the snow. Then I start windrowing. If it's a large area I might need to do it again in order to keep using the Ebling.

Over 8" and there's really no way of plowing a lot only once. You either hog it out and redo it like I explained, or you take about a 1/4 plow width at a time which gets extremelyaggravating


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

I don't know what's worse 10" at once or 10"s over a few hours you clean it and start all over again and repeat

Atleast with 10 at once you know your done when your done!!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

3" more this morning.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes;1924765 said:


> 3" more this morning.


..........


----------



## Mark Witcher (Feb 21, 2004)

IPLOWSNO;1924024 said:


> Youve never pushed 10" s of snow have you


If Oomkes got it done in 2.5 hrs with a pickup, I can get it done in one hour with a loader.


----------



## Ryank (Oct 26, 2011)

start by the building and push out and go in circles faster then backing up and going forward and i'd use a ford f350 diesel crew cab short bed with a 9.5 v plow i would have guessed about 3 hours for the first time...


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

Mark Witcher;1925511 said:


> If Oomkes got it done in 2.5 hrs with a pickup, I can get it done in one hour with a loader.


I thought he did have a loader and truck with an ebeling?

I've got a 20' blade on mine and I know I couldn't do it in an hour but mine look like skate rinks till the salt truck comes


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

IPLOWSNO;1925890 said:


> I thought he did have a loader and truck with an ebeling?
> 
> I've got a 20' blade on mine and I know I couldn't do it in an hour but mine look like skate rinks till the salt truck comes


1.25 hours with a 2" snowfall. 1 truck

2.5 hours with a 9-10" snowfall. 1 truck, no corners tucked and not every trail cleaned up.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Mark Oomkes;1924594 said:


> Windrowing does not work with that much snow, initially.
> 
> What I do, not sure if it is the fastest, is put the Blizzard in scoop and the Ebling with wings out at about 45* and make straight pushes towards the edges about 2' apart and clear out the majority of the snow. Then I start windrowing. If it's a large area I might need to do it again in order to keep using the Ebling.
> 
> Over 8" and there's really no way of plowing a lot only once. You either hog it out and redo it like I explained, or you take about a 1/4 plow width at a time which gets extremelyaggravating


That's kind of what I expected, and how I'd handle it as well. Now, if I could just get my Ebling to raise with any snow at all against it, I'd be set.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

grandview;1891055 said:


> How long depends on what kind of church it is.


LOL...yeah, but most I do for free


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Mark Oomkes;1926154 said:


> 1.25 hours with a 2" snowfall. 1 truck
> 
> 2.5 hours with a 9-10" snowfall. 1 truck, no corners tucked and not every trail cleaned up.


How long does take you to do the job right Cleaned not the way you are talking.

75mins at 2'' cleaned 
150 mins at 9-10'' not cleaned 
___ mins at 9-10'' cleaned ?


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

I can't imagine adding corners and trails onto that would take more than about 15-20 minutes, tops.


----------

